# dad information



## helenangela (Jun 8, 2013)

I am looking for anyone who has or had any connection with, Finamore Meadow, Finamore Valley, Baltic Jet, Mobil Enterprise, they sound like tanker hence the oil name, but think maybe cargo too. My dad worked on these 60s 70s Edward Parker (TED or EDDIE) from Hull he would have been late teens early 20s, and a engineer. 
The sea was my dads life and always had lots of stories too tell, but would love too see some pics of any of the above or people who knew him x


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Helenangela* and welcome to *SN*. If you goto *www.photoship.co.uk * "old ship picture galleries)you might find photos of some of the ships mentioned. Bon voyage.


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

finnamore meadow was bulk carrier on charter to bisco in sixties seventies baltic jet coaster runs from hull immingham to gydinia gadanska in poland mobil enterprise was tanker belonging to mobile oil company


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Helenangela, Finnamore Meadow was owned by Mavroleons and managed by London & Overseas Freighters until about 1975. There is an LOF website at http://www.lof-news.co.uk/ run by Roy Gerstner. Perhaps you could make an enquiry there. Good luck.

John T

PS There are a few photos of Finnamore Valley in the Ships Nostalgia Gallery (click Gallery and go to search and enter Finnamore Valley). Nice looking General Cargo ship (also Mavroleons) but sold in 1971.


----------



## helenangela (Jun 8, 2013)

thanx guys for the info x


----------

